# Vipre Antivirus + Antispyware



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2009)

So, I've ditched Adaware, Spybot and AVG in favor of Vipre.  So far, so good.  Anyone else familiar with it?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2009)

So far I've AVG and Avira running simultaneously and both have captured "threats" at one time or another ... one catching what the other missed. 
My AdAware just I dunno... 
Would this work just as well... how long is the free trial and does it eliminate rather than say "well you got this this and that... pay us and we'll remove them" ?


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to give it a try myself.   My personal machine has picked up something that is occasionally hijacking the browser...deleting the temp files, cleaning the cache, and sweeps by two antispyware programs plus NAV haven't been able to clean it up.  Driving me bonkers.   If Vipre fixes it, I'll be VERY happy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2009)

The latest version of Adaware borked stuff in my system. I've been doing major registry editing to fix the last few days.. 

I've uninstalled adaware, spybot and avg just prior to installing Vipre.  So far, I'm running smooth again first time in days.

15 day trial.  After that, it's $30.   Friend of mine recommended it, and he paid for it, and he never pays for software.  LOL

If you do try this, be certain to download the program first, disconnect from the net, then uninstall any other antivirus and spyware blockers.  Running multiple antiviruses can cause serious problems, especially if one is Norton/Symantic or McAfee.


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2009)

Dammit I was worried about that.  Unfortunately I can't uninstall NAV for awhile.  Arrgh this is frustrating.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2009)

Worse thing that happens is a hard reinstall (format without data recovery first).


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be danged.  

IT WORKED.   

I did the quick scan.  It found a rootkit buried in some directory and cleaned it up in about 15 minutes.  The browser hijacks seem to be gone.  

Played with fire too...I didn't uninstall NAV  

I have yet to run the deep scan to see if it will find anything else.

I'm impressed!  I've been trying for 6 weeks to get that stuff off my machine.  This package finally did it.  I think they have a new customer.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2009)

I spoke too soon, it didn't work.  A few hours later the dang trojan came back with a vengance and started slowing my system way down...instead of before where it was just manifesting itself with a few hijacks.

Which...was quite counterproductive.  
I'm convinced its something in the registry that's triggering this install but the scanners can't seem to find a problem.  There is also a file that keeps getting installed in my IE temp directory that NAV keeps tripping over, but each time I go to reboot and remove, NAV says it can't remove it.   Unfortunately Vipre can't find where this malware is after 5 scan s...and it gave me the extra headache of  reactivating after several weeks of dormancy.  Soooooo....hate to say it, but I'm uninstalling it.

There's a moral to the story.  NEVER let 10 year old use your computer when you are out of town for 3 weeks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2009)

In cases like this, your only option is to backup and wipe the system.

Though..... do you have a name for the trojan?


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah...its looking like that.  Unfortunately I can't feasibly do that until after I move (again).    I'm hoping the issue will stay at bay until next month, I'll be able to do a hard reinstall then.

Its the Vundo trojan.  I gave the 10 year old daughter of my housemate to use my machine when I was away.  She installed WeatherBug (this in was the aftermath of the ice storm, when we finally got power) and unfortunately that allowed a whole lot of nasty stuff in.  Originally I thought I had the machine cleaned up, then I saw it kept coming back...and back...LOL


----------



## crushing (Feb 12, 2009)

Many antivirus programs have a command line executable that can be run after rebooting in Safe Mode command prompt only.  Hopefully rebooting this way will prevent the trojan from starting the Windows service that protects it from removal.

Check this out for running the command line Vipre:  http://support.sunbeltsoftware.com/Default.aspx?answerid=1759

Also, the wiki on Vundo has links to a couple removal tools:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vundo

Good luck!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2009)

Vundo links
http://www.vundo.org/ (they are pushing their own program, but might help)
http://getsatisfaction.com/sunbeltsoftware/topics/vundo_virus_on_my_system_with_vipre_installed (includes phone# for vipre support)
http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=177733


----------



## kittybreed (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The latest version of Adaware borked stuff in my system. I've been doing major registry editing to fix the last few days..
> 
> I've uninstalled adaware, spybot and avg just prior to installing vipre. So far, I'm running smooth again first time in days.
> 
> ...


 
(Shudder) Just thinking of Norton makes me want to break out in hives... I had a devil of a time uninstalling it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2009)

I won't touch a Symantic product if I was paid to.  I've actually told people who were running it to take their systems to someone else back when I was doing PC service work. (I said the same thing to AOL users too)


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 13, 2009)

Adaware sucks big time ; it's way to big and slow and misses way to many infections.
With AVG , avast and avira you'll be getting exactly what you're paying for... not very much... 

If you go smart and want to pay something for a good product to keep your machine clean it should be kaspersky.
It's just the best sollution imho and it's updated very fast ( once every hour ! )
As an extra you can always check with malwarebytes anti-malware ; it's fast , scans everything ( not just the easy surfaced stuff ) and is free .

I clean up at least 10 machines a week ( you gotta earn a living !  ) and i've had it with the free AV sollutions.
Even the paid ones make slipups btw ; all symantec and mcafee products intend to do that 'a bit more often' then usual...


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

The problem with Vundo is that it appears to mutate.

Tried MalawareBytes yesterday, the result was very similar to Vipre.  

First scan through, the scan picks up all kinds of junk. 

No problem Quarantining.  No problem deleting.  Subsequent scans are clean.  The system has to reboot for some reason (either because the software is prompting for a reboot or because....its Windows), and at some point after the reboot the symptoms return.  But...subsequent scans are dead clean.  This is also why the removal tools are worthless.

I tried safe mode but I haven't done safe mode from the command line.  Haven't tried calling tech support either...but I suspect that ultimately this will need a hard reinstall. 

ARRRGH. I really didn't want to rebuild this until I was registered for my summer semester class and re-qualified for "academic pricing"   But...I may not have much of a choice.


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 22, 2009)

Spybot search & destroy ( www.spybot.info ) might help you out there.
The background filter ( teatimer ) might prevent the infection coming back... 

Also ; turn off the system recovery option.
Tons of malware hide in the recovery files to 'hop' back as soon as they're reomved.


----------



## Dao (Feb 25, 2009)

Why not just ditch windows?  I downloaded one stupid program I guess it was infected.  Nod32 didn't pick it up.  My dumb mistake for trying new software.
I'll stick with linux and BSD anyday.


----------

